# cs ultras laying down?



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm sure this has been brought up before but.......is it ok to have the cs ultra lying down??? I'm tired of dealing with corners and spliting up subs so I decided to try something different. I'm going to put my 4 cs ultras underneith my couch, I know that sounds crazy but I already have the back couch on a 10" risor so my plan is to increase it to 18" and put the front couch on a 8" risor, that would hide the subs (which I like) and from what I can tell (I already have two directly behind and two right in front of the rear couch-- baseplate to baseplate) it seems to eliminate room gain and I get terrific impact...... Has anyone else tried this (putting the sub @ the listening position or under). Will it hurt them???? Pro's and cons??? thanks rich


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No problem at all, Ive heard of others who have done it and it works just fine.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

How about the whole under the couch thing? Anybody else doing that?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Many have built subs into risers under the furniture so this would be not too different. You may have some resonance issues with the sofa that you will have to deal with but it cant hurt to try.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

When you say building them into risors do you mean no box........just mount them into a sheet of MDF and throw the couch on top?? Because I have seriously thought about doing that with 4 18"s.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No, you still need to build some sort of enclosure for the sub or it wont sound good. The Ultras are already in a enclosure so you would need to build the riser around that and place the sofa on top of that. You would have to leave the end with the ports open as well as the driver end plus give access to the plate amp.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

was hoping I could cheat. I Was also thinking of the same 4 18"s in two sealed enclosures under the couch. But will start with the ultras. thanks


----------

